# The Avengers: Infinity War - Blu-ray bereits jetzt vorbestellen, konkreter Termin



## AndreLinken (30. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Avengers: Infinity War - Blu-ray bereits jetzt vorbestellen, konkreter Termin* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Avengers: Infinity War - Blu-ray bereits jetzt vorbestellen, konkreter Termin*


----------



## LOX-TT (30. April 2018)

Kann man den Film eigentlich also absoluter MCU-Noob anschauen bzw. verstehen? Bis auf Thor 2 hab ich keinen MCU-Film gesehen. Die beiden 'alten' Spider-Man Reihen und das X-Men Franchise haben ja nix damit zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Kann man den Film eigentlich also absoluter MCU-Noob anschauen bzw. verstehen? Bis auf Thor 2 hab ich keinen MCU-Film gesehen. Die beiden 'alten' Spider-Man Reihen und das X-Men Franchise haben ja nix damit zu tun.



Ich hab den Film zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber ich denke, es wäre sinnvoll, die vorherigen _Avengers _Filme vorher zu sehen - jedenfalls mindestens _"Age of Ultron"_. Ansonsten dürfte es reichen, daß man akzeptiert, daß es diese Infinity Steine gibt (auch wenn man eben durch nicht-Sehen der bisherigen Filme nicht weiß, welche Geschichte die hinter sich haben).


Generell ist es aber so, daß die Filme des MCU eigentlich eine Serie sind und der _Infinity War_ ist die spektakuläre Staffelfinalfolge, in der alle bisherigen Handlungsfäden zusammenlaufen. _Eigentlich _wäre es also sinnvoll, *alle *~20 vorherigen Filme vorher gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2018)

Um Felix zu zitieren: "Es ist einfacher die Filme aufzuzählen, die man nicht gesehen haben muss." 

In Infinity War laufen halt alle Handlungsstränge der letzten 10 Jahre zusammen.
Und Felix meinte auch, dass der Film absolut nichts von dem erklärt, was vorher passiert ist.
Nur mit Thor 2 wirst du also nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (30. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Kann man den Film eigentlich also absoluter MCU-Noob anschauen bzw. verstehen? Bis auf Thor 2 hab ich keinen MCU-Film gesehen. Die beiden 'alten' Spider-Man Reihen und das X-Men Franchise haben ja nix damit zu tun.


Ganz ehrlich: Ohne die meisten Filme davor gesehen zu haben, bist du in Infintiy War ziemlich verloren. Der Film erklärt nix und wenn du mehr genießen willst als ein buntes Effekt-Spektakel, sondern auch Spaß an den Charakteren haben willst, kommst du um die Vorgänger nicht herum. Eine genaue Auflistung der MCU-Filme findet du hier hier: 

Avengers: Infinity War: Die Infinity Steine - Special zum Kinostart


----------



## Javata (2. Mai 2018)

Klar wäre es gut, wenn man alle Filme gesehen hat. Um der Handlung zu Folge reichen aber ein paar aus meiner Meinung nach.

1. Beide Guardians of the Galaxy (Teil 1 mehr als 2)
2. Civil War
3. Dr Strange
4. Thor 3
5. Avengers 2
6. Black Panther

Also 7 Filme von geschätzt 20.

Kennt man nix, ist es halt ein wenig wie einen Star Wars Film (der bald 9) zu sehen und die anderen nicht zu kennen. Möglich, nimmt aber Spaß.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Klar wäre es gut, wenn man alle Filme gesehen hat. Um der Handlung zu Folge reichen aber ein paar aus meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> 1. Beide Guardians of the Galaxy (Teil 1 mehr als 2)
> 2. Civil War
> ...


Ggf. noch Spider Man Homecoming um Spidey "kennen zu lernen", aber ansonsten stimmt das alles auffallend. Denke am wichtigsten ist wirklich Guardians of the Galaxy Teil 1.


----------



## Worrel (2. Mai 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Klar wäre es gut, wenn man alle Filme gesehen hat. Um der Handlung zu Folge reichen aber ein paar aus meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> 1. Beide Guardians of the Galaxy (Teil 1 mehr als 2)
> 2. Civil War
> ...



Da kann man aber problemlos weitermachen: Für _Civil War  _würde ich mindestens _Iron Man _und _Captain America _voraussetzen._ Avengers 1 _sowieso. Dafür wiederum müßte man _Thor 1 _gesehen haben  ...


----------



## Wubaron (2. Mai 2018)

Oder man schaut sich irgend ein Video auf Youtube an, welches das Vorgeschehen zusammenfasst. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoller. Schön kompakt und nur wirklich das wichtigeste. Wir reden hier schließlisch von 20 Filmen. Die schaut man nicht mal so eben durch. Und wenn, dann muss man auch erst Mal die Menge an Informationen verarbeiten und einordnen.


----------



## Worrel (2. Mai 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Oder man schaut sich irgend ein Video auf Youtube an, welches das Vorgeschehen zusammenfasst. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoller. Schön kompakt und nur wirklich das wichtigeste. Wir reden hier schließlisch von 20 Filmen. Die schaut man nicht mal so eben durch. Und wenn, dann muss man auch erst Mal die Menge an Informationen verarbeiten und einordnen.



Sicher: Wenn jetzt ansteht, in den nächsten Tagen ins Kino zu gehen, sind 20 Filme natürlich  ein ganz schöner Brocken - aber ideal zum Verständnis wäre es eben schon, die alle (oder wenigstens die hier im Thread als essentiell genannten) vorher gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (9. Mai 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da kann man aber problemlos weitermachen: Für _Civil War  _würde ich mindestens _Iron Man _und _Captain America _voraussetzen._ Avengers 1 _sowieso. Dafür wiederum müßte man _Thor 1 _gesehen haben  ...


So ist es. Natürlich ist Civil War unmittelbar wichtig für Infinity War. Aber um Civil War zu kapieren, müsste man z.B. Winter Soldier gesehen haben. Und dafür sollte man Avengers kennen. Und dafür braucht's nunmal Thor 1, Captain America, Hulk, Iron-Man 1 und Iron-Man 2, usw... hängt alles zusammen. Darum bleib ich dabei: Will man Avengers: Infinity War wirklich vollumfänglich verstehen und wirklich jedes Detail, jeden Gastauftritt, jede Anspielung genießen, kommt man um sämtliche MCU-Filme nicht herum. Auch im Hinblick auf Avengers 4.


----------

